# Halibut with Mango-Jalapeño Sauce



## Mai (Aug 29, 2002)

Halibut with Mango-Jalapeño Sauce

3 tablespoons clarified butter* or vegetable oil, divided
1/4 cup diced red onion
1 cup diced ripe mango
1/2 cup diced red bell pepper
1/3 cup seeded and diced jalapeño pepper
1 1/4 cups orange juice, divided
1/2 cup white wine
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided
1/2 teaspoon pepper, divided
4 (5- to 7-ounce) halibut fillets

Heat a medium-size saucepan over high heat; add 1 tablespoon clarified butter and onion. Reduce heat to medium, and sauté onion for 3 minutes or until translucent. Stir in mango and peppers; sauté 5 minutes.

Stir in 1/4 cup orange juice, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low; cover and simmer 15 minutes.

Combine remaining orange juice and wine in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer until reduced to 3/4 cup. Stir into mango mixture, and add 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. 

Transfer mixture to a blender; process until smooth. Strain, if desired. Return to saucepan, and keep warm.

Heat a large ovenproof skillet over high heat. Add remaining clarified butter. Sprinkle halibut with remaining salt and pepper. Place halibut, skin side up, in skillet; sear 3 minutes. Flip fish, and place skillet in a 400° oven. Bake 5 minutes or until fish flakes when tested with a fork. Serve immediately with sauce. Yield: 4 servings.

* It's important to use clarified butter, because regular butter will burn at high temperatures. To make clarified butter, melt unsalted butter over low heat. Pour clear (clarified) butter into a container, discarding white milk solids. Store in refrigerator.


----------

